# Tile on Front Porch



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in the process of buying a New construction home.  I noticed that the front porch had tile installed then ripped off.  I'm not sure why thet took it off but I asked the builder to re-install the tile on the front porch.  Is this a good idea or should I just have left it alone? 

As soon as I close on the house I will be posting pictures of it because there are some changes that I would like to make & no nothing about home improvement & remodeling.

Thanks for a great forum!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2009)

You never can tell why something was there, looked crappy is my guess, or someone damaged it after it was in, or a slab cracked?
My advice, get a home inspection before you close. The building official will do their walk throgh but that is a minimum. I see to many things with new homes that are being missed. For the 3 hundred bucks, you can easily save that in one missed item or incorrect flashing detail down the road.
They have no monetary interest in the home and only work for you, you get piece of mind and someone else to give it another pair of eyes.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a home inspection done & he found some things that I would have never caught.  Even though it is a New home there are still some things that need to be fixed.  The builder is getting everything fixed this week & then I am going to have the inspector go out there again & re-check everything.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 15, 2009)

Sometimes people put tile on a front porch that becomes very slippery when wet or has dew on it. Also, if you're in a colder climate, the freezing and thawing can damage some tile.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in South Texas.  It's always Hot over here.  What can we do to cover up the old tile marks?


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2009)

Happy to hear you had an inspection. As for what to cover it with, there are all kinds of stone or other materials that are at the local stone yard or garden center. 
Getting whatever is on there off, you would probably have to have it ground off. The mastic or mortar will seap into the concrete underneath and leave stains.
Cover it with what you like...you have plenty of time.
Usually some money can be left in escrow to pay for things which are not finished at closing, but you probably knew that already.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## HouseSurgeon (Apr 17, 2009)

If you have the money put tile back on the porch it will greatly enough your curb appeal. Have it done or do it yourself. Make sure it's good quality tile like porcelain. Also make sure its got a rough finish and not shiny because it will be slippery when it gets moisture from rain or dew. Other options are interlocking pavers or stone like slate.


----------

